# Skiff for the Panhandle



## Zika

There are a few of us running Beavertail Mosquitos. Very versatile skiff for skinny applications yet can handle a chop. If you plan to fish off the beach much, you may want a more traditional flats boat like an ActionCraft or Maverick Master Angler/Hewes Redfisher. There's an older classic Hewes Lappy for sale on here that would be a good option for the bays/beach around PC.









1984 Hewes Demo Boat - 18' Redfisher Sold


Sold Price: $13,000 Location: Gainesville, FL Contact: Email [email protected] or text 352-214-4060 Listing this for a buddy of mine who is currently the third owner. Boat has a nice bit of history as it was operated as one of Bob Hewes’ demo boats according to the previous owner. This is a...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## samtheman55

Zika said:


> There are a few of us running Beavertail Mosquitos. Very versatile skiff for skinny applications yet can handle a chop. If you plan to fish off the beach much, you may want a more traditional flats boat like an ActionCraft or Maverick Master Angler/Hewes Redfisher. There's an older classic Hewes Lappy for sale on here that would be a good option for the bays/beach around PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 Hewes Demo Boat - 18' Redfisher Sold
> 
> 
> Sold Price: $13,000 Location: Gainesville, FL Contact: Email [email protected] or text 352-214-4060 Listing this for a buddy of mine who is currently the third owner. Boat has a nice bit of history as it was operated as one of Bob Hewes’ demo boats according to the previous owner. This is a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.microskiff.com


That helps a lot! How does the mosquito fair? Is it primarily bay fishing or can you take it out pass the inlets?


----------



## 60hertz

After owning several micro skiffs and bay boats, I would recommend something on the larger side.

You’ll most likely have to cross a bay at some point, and you’ll appreciate having something on the larger side…Redfisher 18 would be excellent…a lot of other boats in that size that would be good too.


----------



## Zika

samtheman55 said:


> That helps a lot! How does the mosquito fair? Is it primarily bay fishing or can you take it out pass the inlets?


 Love the Mosquito's overall performance. I haven't had the chance yet to fish the beaches here (moved home this spring), but I did regularly fish the barrier islands to the east around Apalach and it did fine. You have to pick your days and times. When the afternoon sea breeze picks up, you probably should be gone. But it's working out very well for the bays/sounds. Unless you plan to pole in water less than 15 inches routinely, a flats boat will offer plenty of flexibility.


----------



## Padre

I am in Destin and I too fish a BT Mosquito. Love it for this area. I don't take it in the Gulf much unless the conditions are perfect. But for back bay fishing on the flats and especially over in Panama City, it is perfect. I can cross the bay and it gets up into some flats where there are tailing redfish that bay boats cannot get into. Plus, I travel a lot with it, so I can fish other areas.


----------



## Sublime

@texasag07


----------



## Fatherof4

I fish the Port St Joe area a lot...and I have a 18.5 Maverick Master Angler...proves to be perfect. Can handle chop very well.


----------



## Scott

Fatherof4 said:


> I fish the Port St Joe area a lot...and I have a 18.5 Maverick Master Angler...proves to be perfect. Can handle chop very well.


I just moved there, running a Hewes 18 Redfier. Handles the bay just fine.


----------



## Zika

Not mine, but is worth considering. The seller is a veterinarian in Quincy and a straight-shooter!



1999 Ranger Cayman 184 SOLD - BigBendFishing.Net


----------



## Sam_Bailey

My Buddy in that area runs a East Cape Evo X and loves it, But I know guys that run lots of other skiffs. It really boils down to how you like to fish and then your budget.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker

Mosquito for me. I’ve really enjoyed it. Had it in some decent chop and no problems.


----------



## Darkhorseflyfishing

samtheman55 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For the panhandle region, what type of skiffs are y’all running? I was planning on getting a raft for trout/bass fishing, however, I ended up at Panama City lol.
> 
> Any recommendations or general advice for the area would be awesome!


Super skiff


----------



## jboriol

All have limitations and strong points. Really depends on primary target species, fly or spin, live or artificial, shallow or super skinny, typical # passengers, budget, troll or pole, fancy or spartan, speed needs, distance from launch to fishing grounds. There’s plenty of great skiffs but need to qualify more of your must have’s to get the best feedback from MS.


----------



## Renegade

I am moving to Appalachicola soon and chose the Vantage VHP. I can fish the river, the marshes, bays, bars and flats, and still run offshore a few miles when the weather is right. I should get mine next week. 

What did you pick?


----------



## Naturecoastfly

I second the east cape vantage or evo.
I gave Kevin my deposit back in June hopefully going in the mold in March/April. 

There’s a ton of different boats that will fish the area well. Check in with several local guides and ride on their boats/ pick their brains and see what you like the best. If you don’t like it you can probably sell it and make money for the foreseeable future 🤣


----------

